

Ask HN: Standing workstations - reedlaw

To anyone with experience using a standing desk on a daily basis: do you recommend using a treadmill or simply standing in place? How did you go about making your workstation, or if you bought it, what did you buy and can you recommend it to others?
======
nostromo
Remember the hilarious Salli Saddle Chair ad that went viral?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HIt3D7Ivfc>

I've been obsessed with finding one of these ever since, but they seem to
_start_ at $500 -- which is too much for a chair for me. If anyone can suggest
an economical alternative, I'd love to hear it!

------
briandoll
When I wanted to try a standup desk, I just took my regular desk and jacked it
up. I used 5-gallon plastic buckets attached to some wood, but you could use
anything really.

This way, I got to feel out a standup desk for no cost, and got to experiment
with different heights and configurations before I invested in one. For
example, I initially thought I'd want to get a tall stool for the times I was
tired of standing. After a few days with my standup desk, it never even
occurred to me to sit.

Once I knew I loved a standup desk, and knew what height I wanted, I found the
Ikea UTBY desk to be just right and super cheap:
<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49843462>

